# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Tomate Indeterminado Chile

## Angel Astorga Ramos

Les adjunto fotos de este año 2009 de cultivo de tomate indeterminado en ivernadero y al aire libre, variedad Naomi, estructural, clavel y pepino de ensalada, espero que les guste, estoy a vuestras ordenes soy Ing. de la U. San luis Gonzaga de Ica y con 18 años en Chile.Temas similares: semilla de tomate indeterminado Asesoramiento en instalación de cultivo de tomate indeterminado Despues del tomate que? Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de plántulas de tomate de Chile semilla de tomate indeterminado

----------


## srueda

que gusto encontrar esta pagina...esperemos aportar un poco  
yo no soy agronomo, ni ing...mi papá se jubilo ya hace algunos años y regreso a su tierra en paramonga...con el hemos emprendido algunas aventuras agricolas y en verdad es agradable ver como si le pones empeño las cosas van saliendo poco a poco 
estamos a poco de cosechar tomate, el problema que ahora tengo es organizar la venta del producto...hay que ver con los intermediarios, pagar comisiones, jornales, etc etc...espero que me puedan orientar en ese aspecto 
veo en el post anterior que han empleado una tecnica diferente...y creo que dedica mas inversion...por tanto supongo que sus tomates son mas apreciados en el mercado...ademas veo que la tierra es mas arenosa...bueno como digo no soy un experto...vamos a ver si aprendo algo y me animo en otra nueva campaña 
bueno les dejo algunas fotitos del sembrio

----------


## Angel Astorga Ramos

Estimado Amigo  Saludos, con mucho gusto te doy algunos alcances, hay dos tipos de tomates, determinados e indeterminados, el que tu siembras es *determinado* (crece a nivel del suelo)y la cosecha se hace en un mes, el que se siembra por acá es *indeterminado* (se poda y crece indeterminadamente), y se cosechan 3 meses a mas, todo los lunes y viernes. Los costos son mayores por que tienen que tener invernadero con malla antiàfido, sistema de riego tecnificado y se desarrollan muy bien con fertirrigaciòn por su puesto que los rendimientos son de 6 a 15 kilos por planta con densidades de planta de 25 a 30.000 plantas, rendimiento de 100.000 k a 230.000 kilos/ha Contacto al 00-56-9-9-3165015 Atte  Ing. Ángel Astorga Ramos

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado colega: 
Felicito tu experiencia en Chile, que debe ser importante. Yo he trabajado en invernaderos de tomate indeterminado, logrando rendimientos de 120 TM /Ha.así como híbridos Heinz como el 9280, 3302, 9421, 9559, 9701 entre otros. 
Actualmente estoy buscando indeterminados, pero tipo "Río Grande" o "Dominator". Tuve experiencia con un Tomate, llamado "Santa Fé", de la empresa Asgrow, segun recuerdo, pero no he podido ubicar algun porveedor. Quería consultarte si dispones de contactos que tengan este tipo de tomates, pues voy a instalar algunas hectáreas con sistema de riego tecnificado. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
01 989155793

----------


## Angel Astorga Ramos

Estimado Amigo, lo felicito, por apoyar a su Padre yo lo hago del mismo modo y lo hice siempre ellos viven en Ica  siempre los visito y los quiero mucho y sueño algún día volver a mi Patria y volcar todo lo que he aprendido en este País Chile que para mí es mi segunda Patria, por que me ha capacitado en Chile y el extranjero en Agricultura avanzada en mucho temas que a nuestra patria le falta en la práctica, etc.        Los resultados son de a poco cuando no hay asesoría adecuada, y mucha burocracia para trámites, *CAMINO SE HACE AL ANDAR*.  *TEMA COMERCIALIZACION**Temas que domino, Asesorando a Pequeños, Medianos y Grandes Productores en Preparación de suelos, cámara de germinación, Almaciguera a raíz desnuda y en speedling, plan de abonadura (de fondo y fertirrigación), Plan de control Sanitario, Cosecha, Post- Cosecha, Packing, Manejo de ABEJORROS EN LA POLINIZACION, (NO Uso de hormonas), Exportación (Comercialización), Asesoro en Cursos formación de Empresas Agrícolas, Gestión de Comercialización y Proyectos Agrícolas, Transferencia Tecnológica, Asesoro en elaboración de Compost, Soy Consultor, Etc.      *   *COMERCIALIZAR*  Tu eres un Empresario tienes que planificar te doy algunos alcances. 1.- Estudio de Mercado.- Producto, Precios, en diferentes fecha, en diferentes mercados Etc. 2.- Luego fijas fecha de siembra para cosechar en esas fechas de buen precio, hay otros factores como clima, suelo, agua, recurso humano, recurso financiero COSTOS DE INVERSION FIJA (Ejemplo. Sistema de riego, maquinarias, invernaderos) etc., COSTOS DE PRODUCCION (semilla, fertilizantes, maquinaria, etc.). 3.- Anotar cada día  con fecha los gastos realizado en dos simples planillas, Costo (egresos) y Ventas (Ingresos), y al final sabrás si el negocio al que te metiste es rentable.             4.- Lo más difícil es comercializar, factores controlables.             Precio.- si es buen producto si se manejo con productos no contaminantes, si hay mucha producción en el valle, etc.             Producto.-Variedad, Calidad (cuando es de calidad siempre se vende a buen precio) Plaza.- Lugar donde lo vas a vender, mercado de la ciudad, hotel, restaurantes, etc.   Promoción.- Precio de introducción, en bolsas de kilo, cajas e 10 kilos o 18 kilos, etc. 5.- En la vida cada día aprendemos cosa nuevas buen éxito en tus ventas. 6.- Si hay variedades Hibridas indeterminadas en tomate Perita que tu trabajas, hay experiencia te envió fotos. 7.- Muchos éxitos y viva el PERU CARAJO. Espero que te sirvan estas líneas.  Atte  Ing. Angel Astorga Ramos 00-56-9-9-3165015

----------


## Angel Astorga Ramos

Estimado Colega  Angelo Soto T.             Saludos, gracias por tus palabras, estoy a tus ordenes yo migre porque en ese tiempo no habían oportunidades de capacitarse y nuestra patria estaba en conflicto, si hay variedades del tipo rio grande, te adjunto fotos, acá se siembra muy poco (como pruebas), por que el mercado en chile es de tomate redondo como lo ves en las fotos, lo que yo recomiendo para que sea rentable es trabajar a dos líneas sobre la hilera, entre hilera 1.60 mts y sobre la hilera y entre line y entre planta a 0.30 cm. Y manejado a dos ejes.             Oportunamente te voy a dar los nombres de las variedades y la Empresa.             Definitivamente este tipo de variedades hibridas indeterminadas se cultivan con riego tecnificado.             Con Camara de germinacion y almacigo en speedling, que se logra en la camara de germinacion que la plantula germine a 3 maximo 4 dias, etc.  Atte  Ing. Angel Astorga Ramos 00-56-9-9-3165015

----------


## srueda

Ing Angelgracias por sus comentarios   Al respecto algunos comentarios  1.)     Si considero que siembro tomate determinado, indicas que mi cosecha solo durara un mes?...osea yo cosecho del 15 de nov al 15 de dic?....despues de esto que es recomendable sembrar?...dicen que el tomatero deja muchos hongos, plagas, nematodos y enfermedades que dañan la siembras posterioresbueno a mi papá le han recomendado frejol por ser una planta fuerteotros me aconsejan tomar muestras de tierra y llevarlo a analisar a la universidad agraria... esto ultimo me es medio engorroso toda vez que somos pequeños sembradoresasi que solicito un consejono se aplicar una fumigación previa o como me dicen algunos agricultores de la zona abonar bien con estiércol de vaca   2.)     Por ahí el ing Soto indica que logro producir 120tm por hectárea en el metodo indeterminado mas o menos, unos 6000 cajones por hectárea.  Según las expectativas que me han dado los ing que nos han asesorado en mi tomatero, me dicen que nuestra producción por hectárea sera 5000 cajones.entonces mi pregunta es, esos producción adicional de 1000 cajones aprox se compensa con la mayor inversion a realizar, tales como las mangas de siembra, los alambres para que crescan, las mallas de proteccion etc?.... o quiza el ahorro este en fumigación, ya que al estan sembrados en mangas y cercados con malla evitamos problemas de plagas, gusanos, polillas y moscas minadoras. o quiza sea que estos tomates sembrados de esta manera tengan un precio mayor al mercado  3.)     Como indica el Ing. Angel posteriormente, al hacer un proyecto de siembra es difícilmuchas veces estamos a merced del mercado (como cualquier negocio) pero estamos demasiado expuestos a un tema de falta de información        Por ejemplo, no hay en ninguna base de datos actualizada de las intenciones de siembralo mas actual era del año 2008 y lo encontre en la web del     ministerio de agricultura.entonces esto es un problemacomo saber que si yo mañana siembro pallares, junto conmigo no esta sembrando mas gentey            que al cosechar el precio se venga al piso por una sobreproduccion  :Frown:         Quiza si una institución publica la cantidad de semillas de pallar vendidas por meses digamos oct 09 podria suponer las cosechas que habran en febrero           10.pero como no hay eso estamos a las ciegas        No se como es el caso chilenoalguna ves me comentaron que halla este tema es muy bien trabajado, incluso llegan a evitar la sobreproduccion            controlando las ventas de semillaspero eso deberiamos imitarlo ahora y mejorarlo en el futuro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):         Ahora si quiero vender hoy mis tomates en chacratampoco tengo una información precisa, por ejemplo veo que los precios en mercado mayorista        publicados por en ministerio de agricultura en su web estan alrededor de 1.50supongo que entonces en chacra deben estar a S/. 1.00.pero entonces     porque los mayoristas que van a visitar mi sembrio ofrecen hasta S/. 40 soles cajon?.... hay dos alternativaso mis tomates estan de primera calidad y       estos mayoristas los venden a mercados mas exigentes y por ende pagan mayor precio. O simplemente el gobierno amaña las cifras para no exponerse         al tema de la inflación (siempre esta en nosotros la teoria de la conspiración)   4.)     Es definitivamente este negocio muy informal y extremadamente cruel..les cuento un anécdota.nuestra anterior campaña fue de zapallos, al cosechar vendimos las 2 primeras pañadas a kg a S/. 0.80 un muy buen precio.pero para las posteriores bajo el preciopara la ultima cosecha nuestro comprados nos ofrecio S/. 0.2, nos pago y le dijo a mi papáte dejo los zapallos, pero no los vendas, si quieres te los comes y se los das a tus chanchos.asi de cruel. Pues bien, fuimos con mi mama a pasear al mercado de barranca y vimos que los precios al publico seguian igualentonces deduccion logicacon este mal proceder los mayoristas generan escases evitando que el producto llegue al publico a menores precios. Cuando le comente a un tio me dijo que era normalque eso hacen los mayoristas, por ahí crian sus chanchitos y se los dan a ellos o simplemente lo botan a los rios  :Mad:         Me dije yo entoncesme llevare mis zapallos al mercado de la parada  y por ahí un conocido me dijo si lo haces, los mayoristas te veran llegan y te tiraran    abajo el precio, y tu le vas a vender porque como ya hiciste todo el gasto ¿a quien se lo vas a vender? buen puntoincluso medio mafioso el           temaen fin  :Mad:   5.)     Algo ultimo para comentar.es el control de plagas. Se supone que sayan es una zona libre de plagas como la mosca minadora.yo que mande a hacer mis almacigos del tomate por esas zona me di con la sorpresa que algunos plantines venian con estragos de mosca minadora.???¡¡¡¡¡ que gran sorpresaentonces mi papa le pregunto a un ing que vino a visitar el tomatero y le dijo que en sayan solo se controla la mosca de la fruta.osea no deberian controlarse todo?, no deberia ser esa zona un area libre de plagas para todos los productores que requieran los servicios de los invernaderos de la zona?....bueno eso es un comentario nomas  :Confused:    Ya pondre fotos paso a paso de mi cultivoel fin de semana tomare las ultimas fotos antes de la cosechay ayudenme a rezar para que el precio no se venga al piso¡¡¡¡  :Big Grin:   gracias

----------


## srueda

ya estamos en la fase final de nuestro campaña, segun mi viejo este tomate es antieconomico porque su cosecha demora como 4 meses mientras otros tomates se pañan solo a 3 meses.  
Bueno hay algunas cosas que encarecen la produccion como por ejemplo el riego con motobombas a gasolina....en mi zona escacea el agua y no hay luz...de todos modos espero que el buen precio que tenemos en el mercado nos dejen algo de ganancias

----------


## GUERREROL

Hola, les doy un saludo coordial para luego comentarle que he conocido a un sr. que me comento referente al cultivo de tomate y  berenjena indeterminado. La verdad recien he escuchado este tipo de cultivo la pregunta era si es rentable y cual seria el area minima economica para iniciar este proyecto y su costo de produccion, soy de Huacho aqui de siembra bastante tomate, este tipo de cultivo seria recomendable para esta zona. 
Saludos

----------


## bernardo andre

ESTIMADO ANGEL ASTORGA
Tambien soy iqueño y sanluisano. me gustaria me puedas ayudar con mas información de siembra de tomate en invernadero y al aire libre.
quiero empezar este pequeño proyecto.
Gracias por tu apoyo. 
Saludos. 
BERNARDO ANDRE DONAYREPEÑA

----------

